# Rethreading an outdoor galvanized water pipe



## alanandrews (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello, everyone.

I have a galvanized steel water pipe in my back yard. The spigot was worn out, but so frozen onto the pipe that I had to cut through the pipe to take the spigot off.

My question is, how do I put an external thread on the existing pipe, so I can screw on a new spigot?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

How long is this pipe ? If it is a relatively short piece of pipe, I would simple unscrew it from the next joint upstream and then replace it, versus trying to rethread it.

To answer the base question, you need to buy or rent the appropriate sized die and the wrench or holder to go with it. You also need some cutting oil or suitable substitute.

Cutting threads can impose twisting or bending loads on the piping, particularly if not well supported. I've seen people break off pipes further back from where the are attempting to cut theads. Whenever possible, I pull the pipe, cut the threads at the vice, then reinstall the pipe.


----------



## alanandrews (Aug 30, 2016)

Oso954 said:


> How long is this pipe ? If it is a relatively short piece of pipe, I would simple unscrew it from the next joint upstream and then replace it, versus trying to rethread it.
> 
> To answer the base question, you need to buy or rent the appropriate sized die and the wrench or holder to go with it. You also need some cutting oil or suitable substitute.
> 
> Cutting threads can impose twisting or bending loads on the piping, particularly if not well supported. I've seen people break off pipes further back from where the are attempting to cut theads. Whenever possible, I pull the pipe, cut the threads at the vice, then reinstall the pipe.



Thanks, Oso954. The pipe goes back several feet before the first joint. It's reachable, but because it's as old as it is, I'm afraid that joint will be as frozen as the other, so I'd rather not try to replace it. 

I'll probably go with the die, wrench, and cutting oil.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would try it. A galvanized to galvanized joint frees up easier than dissimilar metals.

If your hose bib was brass and the pipe is galvanized, you get corrosion between the threads. Overtime, it freezes the joint.

I assume that you are using two pipe wrenches when attempting to loosen things.


----------



## alanandrews (Aug 30, 2016)

Definitely.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

What you do is drive through your neighborhood during the day, look for a plumber and offer him $20 to thread the pipe on his lunch break.


----------



## alanandrews (Aug 30, 2016)

LOL. Another strong possibility.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

ChuckF. said:


> What you do is drive through your neighborhood during the day, look for a plumber and offer him $20 to thread the pipe on his lunch break.


You've got to be kidding. He might talk to you for $100.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

How much of the pipe is sticking out of the wall. I would say you need at least 6 inches and maybe more to thread by hand. Most guys who still thread will have a power threader and the pipe will need to be removed to put it into the unit.


----------



## alanandrews (Aug 30, 2016)

At least 3'. It comes out of the basement and runs under the deck.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's another perspective.

Galvanized pipe will rot out from the inside out, sometimes when you put any pressure on an old pipe it will rip off somewhere upstream, and you wind up replacing the whole joint anyway. 

Been there done that!. So I recommend that you replace all the old galvanized with something else. 

Might turn into a bit of work, but in a few more years when it finally does rot through you will be "HEAD SLAP" I was warned. :vs_no_no_no:

Take a pair of pliers and go along the length of the pipe and squeeze it a bit, and see if there are any weak sections, that is where it will twist off while threading. 


Just my advise, take it if you want. 


ED


----------



## alanandrews (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks


----------

